# Jennifer O'Dell from Maxim a few years back



## Curt James (Feb 20, 2014)

_How cute is she?

_*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0640660/
http://www.jenodell.com/*


----------



## SheriV (Feb 20, 2014)

well I hate her so yeah, she's super cute


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2014)

SheriV said:


> well I hate her so yeah, she's super cute



lol  Sorry!


----------

